

This Is Not War - tadbronson
http://techdif.tumblr.com/post/35616980784/a-little-respect

======
pyrotechnick
Not only are you not right, you are not even wrong.

You have confused "Total War" [1] for "war" in general.

Furthermore, "Total War" is near impossible in reality and has yet to occur.

Stop trying to desecrate our language with your tapered definitions.

Open a dictionary.

\---

war |wɔː|

noun [ mass noun ]

a state of armed conflict between different countries or different groups
within a country: Japan declared war on Germany | the two countries were at
war for the next eight years | [ count noun ] : I fought in two wars.

• a state of competition or hostility between different people or groups: she
was at war with her parents | [ count noun ] : a price war among tour
operators.

• a sustained campaign against an undesirable situation or activity: the
authorities are waging war against smuggling | [ count noun ] : a war on
drugs.

\---

[1] <http://wikipedia.org/wiki/Total_war>

